# 1996 Hymer B544 payload...hmmm



## martinf (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi guys

We have a 1996 B544 on a 2.5TD Ducato chassis and are very pleased indeed with it. However one of the reasons we went for a Hymer was the reputation for well-thought out and constructed vehicles.

After putting my Hymer on a weighbridge for the first time I am having some doubts.

Vehicle was loaded/specified as follows:

-me, wife, 4 greyhounds (say 260kg total. I'm not saying who weighs what!)
-food, clothes and provisions for short break
-Extra leisure battery
-Fiamma awning
-Fiamma ladder and roofrack
-Fiamma bike rack plus one mountain bike
-55W solar panel
-1/4 tank diesel
-1/4 tank water
-empty waste tank

Note we DO NOT have a microwave, generator, oven or moped rack.

To us this seems a fairly 'normal' spec. Ok the dogs add weight but then the vehicle has 4 seatbelts so could presumably carry 4 adults. It is certainly not groaning under the weight and we considered it fairly lightly loaded.

Imagine my shock when the weight came in at 3320kg against a plated max weight of only 3200kg!

If I were to fill up my diesel and water tanks (adding a couple of hundred kilos) I would almost have to throw out all the passengers and all the permanent vehicle fittings just to get near this weight!

So this raises a few questions and I would be glad of the forum's views:

1- Assuming I am correct that diesel, water and passengers count to payload, then how did Hymer get away with selling a vehicle that was doomed to be overweight almost as it left the factory?

2-Does everyone with a Hymer of the same generation have this problem?

3-How can Hymer sell accessories like moped racks for the B544 that would ensure breach of weight limit?

Forgive the rant. SV Tech are recommended elsewhere on this forum and I have already spoken to them about replating at 3500kg. They were very helpful and I will do this. I am just really cross that I am having to sort out such a basic problem!

Opinions welcome!

Regards
Martin


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I can sense your frustration. Having had a look at the 1996 model year catalogue, it appears that the B544 had a standard MAM of 3,200 kg with the option to up-rate to 3,400 or 3,500 kg if you have the maxi chassis. The TDI version is listed as having a MIRO of 2,660 kg giving a payload of 540 kg for the standard 3,200 kg version. This is a bit on the "lean" side, but more than a lot of motorhomes have today!

You have several accessories fitted which, at a rough guess, might be using up payload as follows:
Extra battery - 20 kg
Awning - 25 - 30 kg
Ladder & roof rack - 15 kg
Solar panel - 10 kg
Bike rack & bike - 20 kg

So that could add up to around 90 kg that you have "lost" from the available payload. Add your 260 kg of passengers, and the used payload is 350 kg, leaving 190 kg for your supplies and personal effects - not a lot, but usable.

You might be advised to empty everything except fuel and gas and then check the real MIRO so you know how much payload you have to play with. You can add the effect of fresh water at the rate of 1 kg per litre, to the empty weight to get a usable MIRO.

I have attached an image of the specification sheet from the 1996 catalogue.

Philip


----------



## martinf (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Philip

Thanks for the response. It certainly made me think I will never buy another 'van without weighing it first! The manufacturer figures are clearly no more than a fantasy and it is up to the owner to actually make them road legal.

A scandal.

Regards

Martin


----------



## Billbro (Jul 23, 2008)

*Payload*

Hi Martin, I too have a 1996 2.5TD and went through the same experience. But help is at hand. The model was plated for German Tax bands at 3200Kg but in actual fact carries a design payload of 3400kg. I had this changed by emailing Hymer for advice. They required a copy of my log book and then sent me a Certificate of confirmation (by Fiat) which I was able to then send to the DVLA and register the change at 3400kg. Hymer will also send a new plate for a small fee if needed. I just restamped the payload on mine. DVLA then supplied the new logbook.

On the weighbridge experience we first had a full tank of fuel and the two of us which left only a surplus of 70kg. We are now much happier with an additional 200kg

Regards

Bill


----------



## martinf (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Bill

Surprisingly Hymer UK weren't able to help at all and Hymer in Germany said that my vehicle could not be upgraded. SV Tech sorted out an upgrade to 3500kg very quickly with no vehicle modifications required.

Thanks for your response
Martin


----------

